# Time to upgrade



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos' new collar. His breeder had a tradition of putting super hero collars on her boys. We loved the idea and now that Amos is a big boy, we felt he was ready. Captain America was the best fit for him. He may be big on the outside, but he's still a little guy on the inside.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout had a short lived super hero phase. I think Amos will enjoy his collar more than Scout enjoyed her undies though.


----------

